# What type of cichlid is this .. ?



## dtek686 (May 22, 2010)

I was guessing a kenyi but it doesn't look like any other one *** seen


----------



## Kris1991 (Apr 3, 2011)

I think its a Demasoni 

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/p_demasoni.php


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Definitely not a demasoni.

It is one of the Metriaclima zebra types I would think. Something like one of the Chilumba Chilumba's.


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

Definitely not a kenyi.


----------



## master chi (Jan 3, 2010)

Looks Metriaclima to me .

I also thought Giant demasoni but there seems to be some lighter coloring at the edge of its finnage to say otherwise.

Whatever the species He looks Very Nice!!


----------



## travisbundo (May 4, 2011)

Beautiful fish.


----------



## jmlp3 (Jan 9, 2011)

I do believe that it is a pseudo elongatus.

Nice fish.


----------



## ktaylor (Feb 18, 2011)

i am trying to get a decent pic of a similar fish.... dont know what it is. females are paler blue w/stripes. also their dorsals seem to have a thin strip of yellow above the dark, where the male's thin strip is powder blue/whitish.
[/img]


----------



## ktaylor (Feb 18, 2011)

with your clues above, i went back to the profiles, and think my fish are the zebra chilumba(mphanga). the male has 3 eggspots( 1 light blue , 2 yellow), and one of the females has 1 yellow egg spot ( she is holding)

dtek686 - check out the metriaclima sp. "zebra chilumba' (mphanga) & see if this is yr fish.

experts: does this sound right, given the markings i noted?


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

Not a dem, not a kenyi, not an elongatus. +1 for zebra complex.


----------



## kevin gutierrez (Dec 2, 2010)

+1 for zebra my guess is ice blue red top


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

kevin gutierrez said:


> +1 for zebra my guess is ice blue red top


Most certainly not.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Looks too much like a lot of Metriaclima I have seen to hazard a real good guess.
And from more than one species. Its kind of hard to pin down species let alone variant with these guys.
My best guess Metriclima zebra Chiofu or prob one with slightly less yellow but for sure can not rule out Metriaclima fainzilberi Matema or some others.

If there is one thing you want labelled up right when you buy its a BB Metriaclima with a bit of yellow.  :wink:


----------



## ktaylor (Feb 18, 2011)

labidochromis zebroides ! this fits for my fish at least; they are very 'lab shaped' and about the size of the yellow labs i have in another tank.
http://www.arkive.org/cichlid/labidochromis-zebroides/
found a number of pics, and some videos. here's one 





dtek - look up this one.  is it the same as yr fish?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

ktaylor said:


> labidochromis zebroides ! this fits for my fish at least; they are very 'lab shaped' and about the size of the yellow labs i have in another tank.
> http://www.arkive.org/cichlid/labidochromis-zebroides/
> found a number of pics, and some videos. here's one
> 
> ...


Definately a Metriaclima zebra type, not a Labidochromis.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

either like this or that... or something similar... or a mix of races. What does he look like when fully coloured up? Does the face and mouth match these Zebras?

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1718

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=2289


----------

